# Has anyone here ever hunt with Truly Canadian Outdoors out of SK Canada



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello


Has anyone here ever hunt with Truly Canadian Outdoors out of SK Canada? Im thinking of booking a deer hunting trip for the week of 11/11/12.

lkn2fish


----------



## cyinabuck (Jun 21, 2012)

I have never hunted there, But I do go ever year to Englot outfitters in Sask very small, he does not even have a web site. I sleep 6miles back in the woods in a tent, the blinds are not that good, but I only pay 2000.00 for a week. It does come with meals but I might get the same sandwich all week long to. But Im in Sask were anything could happen I have seen some nice bucks taken out of there, some small ones to. But at 2000.00 I can go every year. Good Luck


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Have them provide you a list of all the guys who they have taken in the last few years. Make sure that you follow up with everyone of the references. You will be spending a lot of money for your hunt so make sure that you know what you are getting into.

I'll be in Usherville SK the last week of the season. This will be my 5th trip with the same outfitter.


----------



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Have them provide you a list of all the guys who they have taken in the last few years. Make sure that you follow up with everyone of the references. You will be spending a lot of money for your hunt so make sure that you know what you are getting into.
> 
> I'll be in Usherville SK the last week of the season. This will be my 5th trip with the same outfitter.


 
Luv2hunteup


Will do. Would you mnd sharing what outfitter you use. PM me if need be.


lkn2fish


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have not hunted with this outfitter. I will tell you that the week you are looking at can be OK, but week 3 or 4 of Nov is normally better. I always try to hunt Thanksgiving week or later. The colder the better for the big bucks.

You will be hooked once you do it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

PM sent with contact information.


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes i have hunted with TCO many times....i can tell you his prices for what he offers cannot be beat....new cabin all your meals and most important a GREAT HUNT from a guy that you could not talk into telling a lie....Plus he doesn't run very many hunters,partially because of the economy but keeps his numbers down mostly anyway as he runs things by himself (cook, bait,guide everything)and feels he can offer a better hunt....I called and returned your e-mail with my number give me a call jeff...Thanks Chris


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would pass on a whitetail hunt there. I have been and given the opportunity to go back to SK for whitetail it wouldn't be there. Bear maybe but unless things have changed dramatically in the outfitters preseason scouting efforts and learning to locate the mature bucks I wouldn't waist my hard earned money or the time and travel there. His idea of whitetail hunting is dump bait on the ground and hope for the best. When I was there he had no idea the caliber of deer running around. No scouting efforts what so ever. The dream hunt didn't turn out to be a dream. I would find an outfitter with a proven track record and low turn over rate. Good Luck!


----------

